# Overpopulated tank?



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm new to the hobby (1.5 years) but really love it. I used to have a 55 gal and a 38 gal fresh water tanks and I changed them for a 80 gal. The problem is that I think I have too many fish in there. 
Here is my livestock list: 
2 zebra danios
5 guppies
9 bleeding hearts
16 neon tetras
9 glow light tetras
1 black skirt tetra
7 white tetras
3 black ghost tetras
4 clown loaches
2 kuhli loaches
4 Corydoras 
1 red tail shark
2 golden algae eaters
2 black angels
10 sword tails
1 albino long fin pleco
1 L91 pleco
1 L240 pleco
2 kribenzis

I think it's too much but I don't want to give any fish away, I'm attached to all of them. 
ah! almos forgot, 3 fancy snails (which the clown loaches haven't gotten to yet)
Am I right to think it's too many fish for an 80 gal?
Sugestions apreciated,
Thanks


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Try entering your livestock list and tank info into the tank stocking calculator, it's a good guide.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of filtration you running on the tank?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Same question as Taureandragon 76, What are you using for filtration? Is it a planted tank? How many water changes do you do, how much and how often? Gravel vac. is somthing that is important as well. You should be running a canister filter in my opinion. Hob's are ok as long as they are maintained. my opinion only.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> What kind of filtration you running on the tank?


X2...... And what does your feeding schedule look like?

IMHO..... it sounds pretty overcrowded though  To free up some room and help minimize agression, I would remove the Chinese Algae Eaters (because they become terrible tankmates as they age) and the Angel Fish (because the get the largest and may start decimating your tetra population as they age).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is like the mini fish version of mine. Except mine are monster fish.


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

We just got this tank last week, and I still need to get a filter and light. In the mean time I just put the one that I had on my 55 gal. which says whisper 60 power filter, I know that is definetely not enought, we are getting a new canister one this weekend but don't know much about it specs. I have access to an Eheim 2026 but I don't think that's enough. 
When we had the 50 and 38 we changed 1/4 of the water every 2 weeks. Maybe we need to change this one more often since it's almost filterless...
I used to have plants on the other tanks and just put them in this one but they are not doing to good. They are even growin algae. I need to do something fast. 
Any advise on filter and/or lighting?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

i would get a fluval 404 canister filter that is rated for up to 100 gallon. it is recommend that you do a 30% water change once a week. do you have the light from the 55 on the 80 ? for 80g you will need at least a 4 foot t5 ho for low light plants. hope that helps Cheers


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes at this time I just transfered light from the 55. We are going fish tank equipment shopping next weekend.

Thanks, that helps a lot!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

no problem. just check your filter media in your whisper 60 every few days just to see if it is really dirty or not. and clean it with tank water only. just till you get a better filter set up. Cheers


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

unless I misread something, you maybe in for a major spike as the tank cycles itself, The more filtration, you put on it (within reason) the smoother the ride will be.

Steve


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You mentioned you have access to an EHEIM 2026 ? that would help you alot if you setup it up on your 80.Keep the other filter on there if the eheim has not been running so it can properly establish itself(media).In the meantime, water changes (2-3 times) a week depending on what water results your getting, and ease the feedings throughout the week.They can go without eating for a day or two, you be the judge on that.What kind of plants do you have ? if they are dying off slowly remove them as they will just be another problem to deal with.Plants and lights should take a seat for now,as keeping the water conditions stable and running more filtration is necessary.I agree with some of the others whom mentioned what to remove and keep stock wise.


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

Would the Eheim 2026 be enough for the 80 gal by itself? I would be getting that used (not very expensive) but I don't know if I should get a new bigger one instead. 
So, if I get the new one, how long should I leave the old one running for the new one to get established?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

2 weeks should be good. you could take all the media from you old filter & put it in the new 1 and remove it, but i did that once & got a very small nitrite spike after so i would just run both. as for how much filtration lots of people over stock there tanks, you just need good filtration and clean water. rule of thumb is 1g per fish with smaller fish only, so if you had 90g of fish in a 80g a 100g filter should be fine with proper water and filter maintenance. hope that helps Cheers


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes, the EHEIM 2026 will be adequate for your setup.Leave the other filter on for a few weeks so your 2026 can catch up bio wise.If you receive media thats used already, you could discard the other or keep both on if thats your preference.Nothing wrong with extra filtration considering the stock you have. Down the road you may wanna look into installing something larger or go with a sump.



zitab said:


> Would the Eheim 2026 be enough for the 80 gal by itself? I would be getting that used (not very expensive) but I don't know if I should get a new bigger one instead.
> So, if I get the new one, how long should I leave the old one running for the new one to get established?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Be careful with the filter you have and don't wash the media with tap water. When you get the new one run both together for about three weeks or you may experience a cycle that would be disastrous in such a crowded tank.


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't know about washing with tap water...  we have a filter for drinking water out of the faucet, so my tap water is sutable for drinking. Is that good for water changes besides puting in stabilizer and salt?
I have a lot to learn...
Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

no tap water the chlorine kills the good bacteria. use tank water to clean the media. as for water changes, tap water is fine. use your water conditioner and replace the salt you removed, so if you took out say 20g water you need to put salt in for 20g of new water. 1 tbsp per 5g. you can add the salt after you refill your tank. i like to dissolve the salt in a cup of water first. hope that helps Cheers


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Like Scherb said:
Tank water to clean filter media,
Tap water for water changes.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

zitab said:


> Would the Eheim 2026 be enough for the 80 gal by itself? I would be getting that used (not very expensive) but I don't know if I should get a new bigger one instead.
> So, if I get the new one, how long should I leave the old one running for the new one to get established?


I run an Eheim 2028 on my 27 gallon (but my tanks are heavily overfiltered - some people think I'm nuts ). For a heavily stocked and eventually planted tank, you may want to use the Eheim 2028. JMHO.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

*Happy to report...*

So we got a very affordable already running Eheim 2026 and a new light for the 80 gal. as well as A LOT of plants that someone was getting rid of. I just need to take good care of that and learn to maintain. 
So we desided to keep the 50 gal. so I'll get it's filter back from the 80.
Fish will have more space and I can have plants in both of the tanks. :bigsmile: 
Thanks again to everyone for their wisdom 
I can post some pictures once I get both tanks with their plants and everything.


----------

